# Cool idea for elevated casting platform/pics



## Breeze Fabricators

This 5 ft. ladder is removable and can be added to your existing casting platform.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

I like it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jim t

I saw one of those on a local TV show (The Mobile weather guy). That's work great for the creeks for Redfish or for flats.

VERY COOL... 

I'll be buy next week to talk.

Jim


----------

